# 2 mal mod_rewrite



## oppa (19. Oktober 2007)

Nabend Ihr,

ich habe folgendes Problem (Ich habe einen Weblog geschrieben) - nun möchte ich mod_rewrite anwenden:

und zwar sollte es gerne so laufen:

meinedomain.de/$id/ -> soll werden zu index.php?kat=$id

und meinedomain.de/kommentare/$id/ -> soll werden zu kommentare.php?beitrag_id=$id

alternativ wäre auch nicht verkehrt wenn diese Sachen dann analog klappen würden:
wie oben nur ohne "/" dahinter:

meinedomain.de/$id -> soll werden zu index.php?kat=$id

und meinedomain.de/kommentare/$id -> soll werden zu kommentare.php?beitrag_id=$id

Mein Ansatz wäre:
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(\w+)/?$ index.php?kat=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^kommentare?$ kommentare.php?beitrag_id=$1 [L]​
Das haut aber nicht wirklich hin, das erste zwar, aber nunja ...

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal den Inhalt der .htaccess posten würdet - Ich sehe nämlich schwarz bei dem Thema - leider !

Einen schönen Abend, und vielen Dank für eure Mühen,

LG Alex


----------



## nightryu (19. Oktober 2007)

RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(\w+)/?$ index.php?kat=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^kommentare\/([1-9]+)$ kommentare.php?beitrag_id=$1 [L] #wenn die id nur zahl sein darf mit mehreren stellen

hab grad kaum zeit wegen feierabend 
hoffe es klappt so, ansonsten kann ich die anderen nur darum bitten mich zu korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege^^"


----------



## oppa (19. Oktober 2007)

Wow, danke dir !

Ja klappt bestens 

Nun noch ne Frage:

Wie mache ich es denn, dass noch hinter die peide die variabel page kann ?

quasi: http://www.meinedomain.de/ID/page (wieder mit "/" hintendran und ohne gültig)
und: http://www.meinedomain.de/kommentare/ID/page  (wieder mit "/" hintendran und ohne gültig)

Ich hatte mir das ausspekuliert:


```
RewriteRule ^([^/]+)/(?:([^/]+)/)?$ index.php?kat=$1&page=$2 [L]
```

aber das haut nciht so ganz hin - wäre nett wenn du / ihr mir nochmal helfen könntest 

GrußAlex


----------



## nightryu (19. Oktober 2007)

RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(\w+)/?$ index.php?kat=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^(\w+)\/([^/]+)$ index.php?kat=$1&page=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^kommentare\/([1-9]+)$ kommentare.php?beitrag_id=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^kommentare\/([1-9]+)\/([^/]+)$ kommentare.php?beitrag_id=$1&page=$2 [L]

bin mir mal wieder nicht ganz sicher


----------



## oppa (19. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, neee  

Irgendwo ist da der Wurm drin ... Er zeigt dann bei Kommentaren garnichts an - nur ne Fehlermeldung da keine Einträge vorhanden sind -> die ID ist wohl falsch.

UNd ansonsten zeigt er keine Grafiekn mehr an ... Obwohl base target definiert ist und es vorher te

Gruß Alex


----------



## nightryu (19. Oktober 2007)

RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(\w+)/?$ index.php?kat=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^(\w+)/([1-9]+)$ index.php?kat=$1&page=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^kommentare/([1-9]+)$ kommentare.php?beitrag_id=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^kommentare/([1-9]+)/([1-9]+)$ kommentare.php?beitrag_id=$1&page=$2 [L]

kann hier leider nicht testen, darum immer frei schnauze^^"


----------

